# sleeping around



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

well...the smoking hot chick told me she's slept with 76 guys....i asked if she was joking and she got upset and was about to hang up the phone on me until i told her it was ok and that i wouldn't judge her.
should i be worried about sleeping with her?? We just sexted...so anytime it gets to that point theres a good chance of really having sex?As long as i use protection i should be ok??


honestly, i feel kinda bad....never slept with a smoking hottie before...and the closest i get to it - which is now- she's been with 76....


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

crazy huh???? wat should i think???????? questioning her only gets her upset....i'm shocked though....fml.?


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Lol, just do it.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

Worried about std's? Yes. Always, no matter how high/low their number is (unless it's their first time). 76 is actually a pretty normal number from everything I hear. So is 3.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

bittersweetavenue said:


> Worried about std's? Yes. Always, no matter how high/low their number is (unless it's their first time). 76 is actually a pretty normal number from everything I hear.


well, my measley 4 is nothing then.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

the collector said:


> well, my measley 4 is nothing then.


You quoted me before my edit, god dammit.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Thank goodness, it's been like minutes since we had another "Let's see who SAS can judge next?" thread. Let the shaming begin!


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Thank goodness, it's been like minutes since we had another "Let's see who SAS can judge next?" thread. Let the shaming begin!


no judging here or shaming here bro...just crazy shiii i'm dealing with...honestly, man?????? I really do think i need to sleep with a smoking hottie, to boost my confidence.....i've never been with a woman THIS attractive.The sad part though, is once i get the chance...it could be a high risk of me getting an std.Well...i rekon condoms should be protect me....i'm not gonna pass up this opportunity if it so arises...just hop this doesn't back fire....cos i want things to wrk out with my ''gf'' still....she's the one who is my future wife i hope....


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Dude...all I can do is shake my head in disbelief as to the ironies of what you're saying...I won't spell it out for people who don't know your history, but I think you know exactly what I'm thinking.

Your life, man...live it.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

my life is such a mess.....lets just hope i won't pay for my sins with hell.And, i don't mean the bible hell....i mean the suffering on earth hell.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Frankly, you can get an STD the first time you sleep with someone who has only slept with one other person. The number that you know matters. The number you can't know matters just as much.

All you can do is encourage people to get regularly tested if they're gonna do casual sex. Well, you can also just not do casual sex. You won't get an STD from your hand.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

76?! holy ****nuggets! 


I'd be lucky to have more then 3 in my lifetime.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the collector said:


> my life is such a mess.....lets just hope i won't pay for my sins with hell.And, i don't mean the bible hell....i mean the suffering on earth hell.


Then don't make it worse by sleeping with women who can't decide who they want to be with!

Have some integrity!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Doesn't matter that she's hot since she's been with too many guys. That's disgusting and you don't know if she has std. She can always lie and say that she doesn't. Sure someone could get std from one sexual partner, but I don't doubt this unclassy woman doesn't have some **** on her.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ask her if she got tested recently or ask to see her last results.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Least you know she puts out . 
Yeah yeah yeah yeah .


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lol, at what point does she plan to stop counting?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Then don't make it worse by sleeping with women who can't decide who they want to be with!


 On the other hand, deciding who you want to be with in 2015 might lead to some......regret by 2030. It's like a loan. It's easier to sign the papers than it is to live with a mortgage for the rest of your life.

Not saying casual sex with a whole bunch of people is that much different but there are tradeoffs either way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> On the other hand, deciding who you want to be with in 2015 might lead to some......regret by 2030. It's like a loan. It's easier to sign the papers than it is to live with a mortgage for the rest of your life.
> 
> Not saying casual sex with a whole bunch of people is that much different but there are tradeoffs either way.


That's right. A fling today could mean a trip to the Maury show later, even for pizza men.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'd be extremely turned off


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Dear lord, there are people that don't even reach 76 YEARS OLD! Holy Christ :O

Multiply oral sex by 4. Wow.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Twelve Keyz said:


> lol, at what point does she plan to stop counting?


Be glad she does count. Some don't even keep track -.-


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Her bedpost must be a wreck


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't be a pune just do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50piecesteve said:


> Don't be a pune just do it.


:no

It only causes more problems.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Why does it matter how many guys she has slept with. People like sex so what? If she has STDs, then don't sleep with her for obvious health reasons, but I don't like this stupid social conservatism.

I love how some people think they have morals because they don't sleep around lol.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

If you're talking to anybody at all nubile, they are just going to have more sexual encounters under their belt than you. Fact of life. If you were asking in the first place, you deserve the outcome or else anyone who volunteers this kind of information is obviously trying to make things awkward for you.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

What if
she had only slept with one guy
but this guy had slept with 76 women?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

dune87 said:


> What if
> she had only slept with one guy
> but this guy had slept with 76 women?


Don't assume he'd be getting high fives lol.

76 is insane. Like, not natural. Like, 8 is lol.

I don't even think I have total lifetime energy to handle 76 women haha


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Woah!!!


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Don't assume he'd be getting high fives lol.
> 
> 76 is insane. Like, not natural. Like, 8 is lol.
> 
> I don't even think I have total lifetime energy to handle 76 women haha


I'm just trying to say that it's the same.
There was this website that calculated with how many people you have really slept with indirectly. Here it is!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

dune87 said:


> I'm just trying to say that it's the same.
> There was this website that calculated with how many people you have really slept with indirectly. Here it is!


Eww, yh.

It's six degrees of kevin bacon's bacon, sexy style XD :O


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Well how old is this girl?

If she is 32 (OPs age), and she started having sex at 16, that would be about 5 people a year.

While it's a little high I don't think it's "I'm a sex addict" high.

Plus let's be honest...if we were normal guys wouldn't we be having sex with as many women as possible?

I feel reluctant to say that a certain number is too high because where's the line between simply enjoying sex vs. actually having some type of underlying problem?

Personally, however, I don't know how people can have sex without getting tested.

That sort of kills the idea of one night stands for me...which I am assuming most of these were.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

the collector said:


> well, my measley 4 is nothing then.


not bad, your 4 is 4 better than me.and 76 aint so bad cause a hot chick could get laid everyday if she wants too.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

76 is completely normal.

In the gay world...

Seriously though, I don't think it should matter if all you're looking for is a hookup and she is as hot as you say she is.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Shes a hoe.
> 
> And probably has herpes. 100% sure she has it. Enter at your own risk, condoms don't protect against everything esp herpes/hpv.
> 
> ...


Lock the thread. Best answer has arrived. Nothing else to see here :clap


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

WTH is with the some of the attitudes here? I just wouldn't expect no. 77 to be her last, is all.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

This is an extremely conservative forum... I mean, I'm no expert but 76 isn't exactly insane. Really, that's just like 3-5 guys every year if she's around your age. And say they were ONS (just for my math's sake), that's only 4-6 days out of 365 days every year. Except for leap years. That's not really hoe status or "sleeping around".

Though I'm surprised she was able to keep count.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Normally the number of guys wouldn't put me off and like willyoustopdave said, you can catch something with your first partner but 76 partners? That's not normal. That chick has some issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

the collector said:


> well...the smoking hot chick told me she's slept with 76 guys....i asked if she was joking and she got upset and was about to hang up the phone on me until i told her it was ok and that i wouldn't judge her.
> should i be worried about sleeping with her?? We just sexted...so anytime it gets to that point theres a good chance of really having sex?As long as i use protection i should be ok??
> 
> honestly, i feel kinda bad....never slept with a smoking hottie before...and the closest i get to it - which is now- she's been with 76....


Uhhhh, she's probably full of other men's disease-ridden cum. It might be a little too late to warn you, but you'll be looking at a leaky faucet if you penetrate the ****.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

You must be a poet...











ButteredToast said:


> Uhhhh, she's probably full of other men's disease-ridden cum. It might be a little too late to warn you, but you'll be looking at a leaky faucet if you penetrate the ****.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

You're god damned right.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

76 is considered normal nowadays? Jesus F. Christ.

I'd recommend against doing it, unless you want your man-bits to rot off.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

nubly said:


> Normally the number of guys wouldn't put me off and like willyoustopdave said, you can catch something with your first partner but 76 partners? That's not normal. That chick has some issues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yea i believe she has some issues...she told me she has the habit of sabotaging relationships..that whenever she likes a guy she tells herself that he's no good for her....


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

pandana said:


> This is an extremely conservative forum... I mean, I'm no expert but 76 isn't exactly insane. Really, that's just like 3-5 guys every year if she's around your age. And say they were ONS (just for my math's sake), that's only 4-6 days out of 365 days every year. Except for leap years. That's not really hoe status or "sleeping around".
> 
> *Though I'm surprised she was able to keep count.*


me too...but, i've asked her about it twice..and she's serious.She even told me she talked to a friend about it and asked if she should lie about the number since it's kinda high...


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

Long story short, She a ho. Don't do it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Thank goodness, it's been like minutes since we had another "Let's see who SAS can judge next?" thread. Let the shaming begin!


+1


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

76 isn't a high number at all, as insane as it may sound to people on here.If she's about as old as you that's probably an average (or even low?) number of guys per year...it's way higher than most people on here would have but I assume its nothing special for anyone normal

Also, I probably wouldn't do it, STD reasons and also the number itself is a turn off and gets me insecure/makes me feel inadequate


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Wow!! 76..jesus..get her tested before u smash ..lordy.

The dude I got with told me he slept with 5, that made me low key cringe/shudder..

Who wants to be a hxe anyway? &#55357;&#56886;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

7th.Streeter said:


> Wow!! 76..jesus..get her tested before u smash ..lordy.
> 
> The dude I got with told me he slept with 5, that made me low key cringe/shudder..
> 
> ...


Yea..I always ask if the person has been tested recently when I'm getting involved with them...she told me yes..and that she has NOTHING.She said it's good I asked..and that more people who of ASK.I hope she's not lying about it though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> 76 isn't a high number at all, as insane as it may sound to people on here.If she's about as old as you that's probably an average (or even low?) number of guys per year...it's way higher than most people on here would have but I assume its nothing special for anyone normal
> 
> Also, I probably wouldn't do it, STD reasons and also the number itself is a turn off and gets me insecure/makes me feel inadequate


Yea...I guess maybe for normies it's not a very high number..I dunno...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

76? That's insane and I doubt it's true. I would ask her to get tested first.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I mean, the only things to worry about are STDs but that goes for anyone you sleep with. Otherwise who cares how many people she's been with??


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

How utterly disgusting. And to hell with the amoral schmucks tho deride those of us who possess good ol'-fashioned values. If you view 76 partners as some attribute deserving of prestige, then please, by Golly, be sure to encourage your future daughters to act in as reprehensible a manner. 

FYI, my parents have been together 40+ years, and I assure you with great confidence that they would have never sustained such a wonderful, long-lasting marriage had they been brought up in such a depraved culture. So excuse me for "judging" and "shaming," but like my parents and extended family back home in India, I believe in something called morality.

#DropsTheMic .... and then #UnzipsHisPants (bah dum tshhhh)


----------



## sparkleindust (Nov 1, 2015)

don't forget. there are STD's called HPV and HSV. HPV gives genital warts and can last for several years. Even when the warts are gone the virus is still in your body. For women this can turn into cervical cancer. for men it can lead to throat cancer from oral sex. HSV is herpes. Simplex 1 is on the lips and can also be in the throat. Simplex 2 is herpes of the genitals and will last the rest of your life. These STD's are passed from Skin to Skin contact. People think just because you wear a condom you can't get it. Well sorry, kiss the person, you can get it. Grinding on each other you can get it. Give oral, you can get it! I wouldn't mess with her because if she has something in her blood stream and she doesn't really know about it. YOU CAN GET IT!! I study things things.....sorry.


----------



## sparkleindust (Nov 1, 2015)

Some STD's are dormant in the bloodstream and won't show up in STD testing. Men can not be tested for HPV only if they have symptoms. That means you would have to have warts all over your penis and have a physical exam. Once there are warts on your penis there are creams or they could be burned off. For one night of fun it could cost your penis a lot of pain. This is where the saying "She got that fire" comes from. She will make you burn...Think about that!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> Dude...all I can do is shake my head in disbelief as to the ironies of what you're saying...I won't spell it out for people who don't know your history, but I think you know exactly what I'm thinking.
> 
> Your life, man...live it.


I thought I was the only one shaking my head in disbelief. Posts about guys complaining that they never slept with a "hot woman" really get old, posts like that make me want to delete my account. I am a virgin by choice, I will gladly wait until I find the right one, I don't need to sleep with a bunch of random people to feel important. I had many chances to sleep with someone but I turned them down because I knew they were not the ones I wanted to be with. I have been talking with one girl for a while by email, she is genuine, kind and intelligent, and she is very beautiful too and we both think of the other as attractive, but right now we are friends, but maybe one day we might be something more. If a super model like girl who I did not know approached me for sex I would say no thank you, I am not one of those guys who will stupidly sleep with some stranger just because she is extremely attractive. It has to be with someone special, it has to be special. I am thankful to this day I never slept around in high school like everyone else did, and in my high school, the girls were riddled with STD's.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm too scared to get std's. I'd never sleep with someone with that many partners.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Got off the phone with her just now........

Smh.lol.

She told me she met an old friend on okc the other day and decided to be in a relationship with him.She still wants to be friends with me though and asked when a good time for us too meet in person would be...
I can't be too hurt about it can i? At least she appears to be honest...more so then me.I just really wanted sex and friendship with her anyway...(I'm already in love with someone else).Sadly, though, it appears we won't be having sex now? Either way, too much potential drama is developing...I don't need a lot of drama.I like her though...I really do...think I'll still try to meet her in person this week.Maybe..knowing her history (she's cheated quite a bit in the past) I can eventually get one bang out of her.....maybe I should just move on...but she's smoking hot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm depressed...just want a smoking hot chick to like me...just want to feel like I'm good enough.



I need to work on myself...my self esteem and self confidence...maybe that's what this is all about.fml.

:-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkleindust (Nov 1, 2015)

all you want is a smoking hot chick? that sounds so desperate man. come on..you would love to stick it and you wouldn't care what STD you got. you have got to have better standards. the girl isn't interested but you still interested in meeting? come on...what does that sound like? don't put your standards so low. your confidence and esteem is low and she would use you and make you feel like ****. don't do it. i'm a female and i am speaking the truth.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

She's single again..not that it mattered when she wasn't..she was still calling me a lot when she got into a relationship.

I don't feel like shiii right now....just want happiness and peace..but it's so hard to come by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Well today in class my professor blurted out the news that Charlie Sheen is HIV+.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

hellollama said:


> Well today in class my professor blurted out the news that Charlie Sheen is HIV+.


For real? Say it ain't so!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, the chick finally answered my call last night.And we made plans to meet on Sunday.I hope it works out this time.I like her ALOT.But, I thinks she's a lil turned off by me because I told her that me and my ex will eventually get back together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

